# Haircut? Help!



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Recently the lovely Nina has had her first trim, Ghandi looks gorgeous as does Ted - while Dot has perfected the scruffy puppy look 
I like the haystack look, her coat is soft, easy to comb and constantly looks as if she ha has been dragged through a hedge backwards...
I did get her eyebrows trimmed just before she was spayed as she went into the grooming parlour for a deep clean before her operation... but I think just having her eyebrows done somehow made her head look very bottom heavy - she has really hairy cheeks, muzzle and beard. Also as her ears are so long she just looks HAIRY 
When she is wet she looks a third the size of her fluffed out hairy self.

So what should I do?
Leave well alone?
Have a light trim all over?
Shape her face?

The first photo is the 5th of Jan, the last today, note her shave patch on her leg - it is so obvious and makes her leg look an odd shape. Her coat on her body is nearly 4" long if you stretch it out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH!!! look at how adorably scruffy she is!! I love the scruffy, I think I personally would take her face up a little bit, and just trim her coat, but not too much! she looks lovely. and how luck she doesnt have the matts yet!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Depends whether or not you want her to be able to see?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute. I regret letting them cut willows Mop top. She had had bed head ever since. It no longer grows long. It grows up, it and curly. 
Maybe just a trim.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She's perfect just the way she is! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> She is so cute. I regret letting them cut willows Mop top. She had had bed head ever since. It no longer grows long. It grows up, it and curly.
> Maybe just a trim.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am convinced that Kiki's coat went curly after she was cut. It is really noticeable on her tail - do you remember when they shaved the root of her tail last summer, and Von suggested she needed a tail wig? Well that end of her tail is now curly, while the bottom bit which has never been cut is still a lovely loose flag of hair...
Obviously will need cutting, but....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> AH!!! look at how adorably scruffy she is!! I love the scruffy, I think I personally would take her face up a little bit, and just trim her coat, but not too much! she looks lovely. and how luck she doesnt have the matts yet!


Yet! I'm under no illusions, there will be Matt's 



fairlie said:


> Depends whether or not you want her to be able to see?


That's why I had her eyebrows trimmed, but already the hair is growing down over her eyes again.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks adorable I would just do a face trim and just take a bit off the body if she doesn't mat


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She looks adorable I would just do a face trim and just take a bit off the body if she doesn't mat


The only problem with the longer hair is I think it pulls when I'm putting her equafleece on.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love her coat! I wish I hadn't got Nina's so short even though I love it, I just miss the length although lovely to see her face!

If I were you I would get the chops trimmed and under the chin! That's it!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm with Donna, I'm sorry Poppy's mop top was clipped because it used to grow shaggy and now grows vertical curls (unless that's just age..) I'd go for a scissor trim I think


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'm with Donna, I'm sorry Poppy's mop top was clipped because it used to grow shaggy and now grows vertical curls (unless that's just age..) I'd go for a scissor trim I think


But you are happy with Poppy's shorter hair?
To be honest Dot's hair grows very randomly already - her head is like a guinea pig with whorls.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, I'm really very happy with this shortie cut Marzi but the first time she was groomed I think I should have said scissors only on the face and head. The groomer did warn me that clipping can alter the way the hair grows back (but I don't understand that on a scientific level?!). I'm being very picky! Dot will look lovely whatever you choose she's got lovely fur


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yes, I'm really very happy with this shortie cut Marzi but the first time she was groomed I think I should have said scissors only on the face and head. The groomer did warn me that clipping can alter the way the hair grows back (but I don't understand that on a scientific level?!). I'm being very picky! Dot will look lovely whatever you choose she's got lovely fur


I don't either but it's true. You can see the before and after.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you are coping with the length leave it (rubbish groomer me!!- business wise I mean), just a little trim to show her eyes and shorten the muzzle if you want, I expect there will be a day when her coat changes and you will have an all over groom but enjoy your gorgeous shaggy mop until then! Dudley's coat Has definitely got culture with each trim, now I keep the hair on his head a bit shorter. What I don't really know is if it makes a difference whether you use clippers or scissors, pure poodle purists say they should never be clipped but their hair is different, I have still only used scissors on Dudley's back but I'm probably just making it harder for myself really! Oh and he has the curly bit of tail where I trimmed it once too!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Was meant to say has got curlier!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

But more cultured too?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I would say just because you do go for a full body make over doesn't mean all the long hair has to go.

I think Gandhi has been cut well with his body shape where he is a bit shorter on top but has longer puppy fur underneath and a little trim on his legs.

The overall look is neatly shaggy I would say! It's definitely not a super shaggy look, but neither is it short everywhere. I think it's a good cut to go for at this age to tidy it up a little but without losing all the lovely waves.

It's all personal preference though!






























Also, I think the curly vertical growth on the top of the head is because of age. Because of Gandhi's different lengths you can clearly see the fur underneath is a tighter wave (I noticed this before he had it cut, looking at a length of his hair on his back, that what was close to the skin had a kink in it - it was also darker). For those people that regret trimming it, you would probably have had to do it at some point otherwise it would keep growing and growing! But I know once the puppy fur goes that's it. I did love Gandhi's luschious wavy afro but overall I think it looks better shorter


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ghandi looks truly gorgeous to me!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that I'm going to take scrummy Ghandi pictures in with me and have a chat with the lady who does the cutting....
Obviously she'll tell me that Dot is different  Different, but lovely 
She definitely does need a cut because her coat is a bit of a mud magnet and there is so much to clean and brush. She is really, really good about it - but I don't want to make her miserable and fed up by always being after her with a brush and comb


----------

